# [SOLVED] Cant save, open, or save as in microsoft word 2007



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Whenever I'm using microsoft word and try to either open or save, all I get is that classic dunn sound. But there is no error screen. I'm running xp and other office programs work fine.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Cant save, open, or save as in microsoft word 2007*

Start your Office installer and it will give you a "repair" option when it detects that Office is already installed.

If that doesn't work, uninstall & re-install Word.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome. I installed and reinsyalled. I think the first time something went wrong with configuration process.


----------



## Madhattr21 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi, That did not work for me but this did.

How to troubleshoot problems that occur when you start or use Word 2010, Word 2007, Word 2003, or Word 2002

I had to *delete the Word Options registry key which was the second item on this list.

Best of luck,
*


----------

